# Binocular case help / Badlands



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I just bought a new pair of binoculars (after discovering that my pair is missing...). I purchased the Vortex Fury 10x42 rangefinder binoculars.


I also need to replace my Badlands bino case. I am not considering any other bino cases.


My question concerns which model to choose from:


A. Bino Case Mag (original)


vs.


B. Bion C (compact)




From the reviews I've read, the Bino C will fit the 10x42 binos. I'm wondering how much room there is in it? I like to keep a few things, like a mouth call (or two), or a speed-load (muzzy).


anyone have any experience with the Bino C?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

PBH said:


> I just bought a new pair of binoculars (after discovering that my pair is missing...). I purchased the Vortex Fury 10x42 rangefinder binoculars.
> 
> I also need to replace my Badlands bino case. I am not considering any other bino cases.
> 
> ...


I have both and I would be shocked and amazed if the Bino C will fit your Vortex 10x42s. My bino C hold my meopta 10x32, but I could see a very small pair of 10x42 maybe fitting, but there would be little to no room for anything else. Bino Mag is better anyway and provides a complete seal of your case and you will fit better. My swaros el range 8.5x42 barely fits in the mag case with no extra room, but I think it is a little bigger than the fury.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a pair of Swaro's 10x42EL's and they fit into the mag case quite nicely.

If you watch the CamoFire web site they regularly have the Badlands mag case on sale for $69. 
https://www.camofire.com/


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks guys. That's what I wanted to hear.


Critter -- I can't sit around waiting for something to maybe show up on camofire. I guess i'll just have to go to Amazon ($84).






My wife thinks i need to start locking my truck.
I think I need to quit letting her take it to Girl's Camp. :neutral:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya, if you have the time you can wait. They just had them up either yesterday or Saturday but it seams like they post them at least once a week.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> My wife thinks i need to start locking my truck.
> I think I need to quit letting her take it to Girl's Camp. :neutral:


So you've started locking your truck?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

not yet....:?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And really, it should have read as follows:

So you’ve started locking your truck when your wife doesn’t have it at girl’s camp?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Badlands bino case on camofire today for $69.99. But you’ll pay shipping, so not going to be a huge difference if you can get it on Prime.

Edit: I lied. It’s the burn item, so free shipping on it only.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yep. pulled the trigger at 6:00am. Saved ~$10 over prime.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

PM sent.


----------

